# (HELP NEEDED) Adding in Info layout to the action bar



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, Im developing a weather app and need to add in my info.xml to the action bar. Can anyone help?
app source is here: https://github.com/bretth18/TemperatureConverter


----------

